# DAvis Vantage



## RNuno (4 Fev 2008 às 16:03)

queria felicitar todos os participantes deste excelente forum.
Gostaria de saber se comprar uma estaçao Davis vantae num site Norte americano se a transmissao de dados (da versao wireless) se processa com normalidade ou se ha interferencias.
desde ja agradeço as respostas.
  Nuno


----------



## jpmartins (4 Fev 2008 às 17:06)

Boa tarde Nuno,
Boas-vindas.
As estação Davis Vantage são grandes máquinas, disso não tenhas dúvidas. Relativamente ao problema em questão não te sei dizer, mas certamente há pessoal no forum que te vai saber responder a isso.


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2008 às 18:10)

Oi Nuno! 

Bem-vindo ao fórum! Se quiseres fazer uma apresentação mais detalhada sobre a tua pessoal passa por este tópico:


Quanto à tua questão, penso que as Davis operam na gama dos  915-928 MHz gama essa excelente em relação à tipicamente utilizada nas estações meteorológicas 433Mhz já que esta última gama do espectro radiomagnético já está bem saturada por todo o tipo de equipamentos. Segundo o QNAF da ANACOM a gama dos 915-928MHz é utilizada apenas pela rede GSM e pelos telefones portáteis lá de casa. Parece ser uma banda bem mais livre que a de 433MHz...


----------



## RNuno (4 Fev 2008 às 18:21)

Muito obrigado pelos claros e rapidos esclarecimentos. 
Entao (em principio) nao ha problema se mandar vir uma dos EUA? 
Alguem do forum, ja mandou vir estaçoes de la?Se sim, quanto custa o envio?


----------



## HotSpot (4 Fev 2008 às 19:43)

RNuno disse:


> Muito obrigado pelos claros e rapidos esclarecimentos.
> Entao (em principio) nao ha problema se mandar vir uma dos EUA?
> Alguem do forum, ja mandou vir estaçoes de la?Se sim, quanto custa o envio?



Pode haver problemas ou não. Nunca conheci ninguem na Europa que tivesse problemas, eu tb nunca tive.

Para mandares vir dos EUA tens que ter em consideração os seguintes factores:

- Geralmente cobram cerca de 80 euros pelo transporte.
- Sobre o preço base tens que pagar também mais cerca de 23% à alfandega.
- Para ligares ao PC tens que comprar um (weatherlink+datalogger) que custa cerca de 170 US$
- Confirma com o vendedor se trás adaptador para o pluviometro para mm.


----------



## RNuno (5 Fev 2008 às 15:47)

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento
Pelo que andei a ler, com as taxas alfandegarias, nao é muita a vantagem  mandar vir dos EUA.


----------



## fsl (5 Fev 2008 às 18:17)

Tenho uma Davis Vantage Pro 2 comprada nos EUA.
O WeatherLink/DataLogger foi comprado em Portugal na GESTEL (Linda-a-Velha), assim como outros Spares.
Os preços cá sao um bocado mais altos, depende da Alfandega.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2008 às 09:38)

RNuno disse:


> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento
> Pelo que andei a ler, com as taxas alfandegarias, nao é muita a vantagem  mandar vir dos EUA.



Apesar de nunca ter comprado nenhuma estação, concordo com o que o *fsl* diz.
Uma estação Davis que podes comprar nos EUA por 600 €, cá não arranjas por menos de 1500 €. No ebay podes fazer licitações e os portes não são assim tão caros, andam pelos 60 €.

Estive a informar-me acerca da Davis 6162 e posso comprá-la pela Internet a 600 € com o datalogger incluído + 60 € de portes, enquanto que cá são 1279 € + IVA de 21 % + os 211 € do datalogger.


_Quanto a totais:_


Mandando vir dos EUA: 600 € + 60 € de portes + 21 % de alfândega = *798,60 €*

Comprando cá: 1547,59 € + 211 € do datalogger = *1758,59 €*



Penso que a diferença de preços é enorme.


----------



## fsl (6 Fev 2008 às 12:07)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Apesar de nunca ter comprado nenhuma estação, concordo com o que o *fsl* diz.
> Uma estação Davis que podes comprar nos EUA por 600 €, cá não arranjas por menos de 1500 €. No ebay podes fazer licitações e os portes não são assim tão caros, andam pelos 60 €.
> 
> Estive a informar-me acerca da Davis 6162 e posso comprá-la pela Internet a 600 € com o datalogger incluído + 60 € de portes, enquanto que cá são 1279 € + IVA de 21 % + os 211 € do datalogger.
> ...




Penso que os 21% "de alfândega" se referem apenas ao IVA. Podem aplicar tambem uma Taxa Aduaneira, de que eu nao conheço o valor, e nesse caso o preço sobe. No meu caso , só aplicaram o IVA.


----------

